# Super Skunk- Nirvana



## seb (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
recently got my hands on some super skunk seeds from NIRVANA.
Has anyone else grown this strain or smoked it?
What u rate it to grow:watchplant: or smoke:ccc:?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cheers


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

well it sounds great. I have had 100% germ and sprout with nirvana seeds!


----------



## Trafic (Sep 21, 2009)

I had great results from Nirvana's NL.  Good prices too.

Start a grow journal and let's see how you do


----------



## seb (Sep 22, 2009)

yea will start a journal, just gotta wait a week or two till its the right time of year to start growing on my side of the globe.
Cant wait, been so stoked too c how these babies grow!


----------



## the_baked_caveman (Sep 22, 2009)

i've smoked it once and i can honsetly say it's one of the best i've ever had mind i don't have the slightest idea about growing it though


----------



## ozman (Sep 22, 2009)

I have some super skunk from sensi seeds, in flower now,I believe I have 2 different phenos,1 is shorter with wide indica type leaves,the other is more sativa with nice thin bladed leaves,44 days from now it will be ready.
It seems to clone well and doesnt mind lotsa nutes,I run 900 ppm after they have rooted and been fed 400-500 ppm their first time.
After they are flowered I will decide which pheno im keeping for mother.


----------

